#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Махакала

## Майя Син

Еще вопросы о призывании Махакалы:


 1В центрах текст не соответствует тому, как произносится. В результате, даже кгда все вместе поют заметно,что многие поют по-разному. кто-то - как в печатном тексте. кто-то - как принято его произносить. кто-то вообще новые звуки изобретает(искажает текст). выходит,что очень трудно не только выучить, но и услышать верный вариант призывания. опасно ли это - ошибиться в каких-то звуках, произносить неправильно? 

2 нужно ли визуализировать Махакалу, когда поешь призывание? Или, может быть нужно визуализировать все,о чем поется(то,что в переводе объясняется)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Еще вопросы о призывании Махакалы:
>  1В центрах текст не соответствует тому, как произносится. В результате, даже кгда все вместе поют заметно,что многие поют по-разному. кто-то - как в печатном тексте. кто-то - как принято его произносить. кто-то вообще новые звуки изобретает(искажает текст). выходит,что очень трудно не только выучить, но и услышать верный вариант призывания. опасно ли это - ошибиться в каких-то звуках, произносить неправильно? 
> 
> 2 нужно ли визуализировать Махакалу, когда поешь призывание? Или, может быть нужно визуализировать все,о чем поется(то,что в переводе объясняется)


Судя по тому, что вы задаете вопрос в разделе Кагью, то наверное о том тексте ,что исполняется в центрах КК АП? Если так, то в тексте ясно расписана визуализация, которой надо придерживаться. Всё-таки там осуществляются подношения. В центрах действительно поют не так, как написано, но многие слоги в тибетском не имеют аналогов в русском языке. Тут уж ничего не поделаешь.  С другой стороны также поют несколько быстрее, чем требуется (по словам кхенпо Церинг Самдруба). 
Визуализацию смотрите по тексту.

----------

Tong Po (05.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.12.2010)

----------


## Майя Син

вот я и спросила о том, стоит ли представлять все по тексту или можно просто Махакалу. В центре мнения расходятся.

 Второй вопрос - о том, страшно ли это, если произносишь неправильно. при том,что все делают это по-разному. верный вариант найти сложно

----------


## Карма Палджор

> вот я и спросила о том, стоит ли представлять все по тексту или можно просто Махакалу. В центре мнения расходятся.
> Второй вопрос - о том, страшно ли это, если произносишь неправильно. при том,что все делают это по-разному. верный вариант найти сложно


Представляйте всё по тексту. Фактически при исполнении пуджи вы делаете подношения. И далее  по тексту есть восхваления, куда кроме Махакалы включаются и учителя, божества медитации и пр. Если конечно память мне не изменяет. Текст давно уже не пользовал. Конечно можно попытаться исполнять и другие пуджи Махакалы, но насколько знаю на русском их нет. Хотя в самой практике Махакалы они включены.

Относительно того, что произносите неправильно... главное осознавать что делаете (включая визуализации). А произносить чисто теоретически можно и на своем языке. При неправильном произношении также что-то может происходить.

----------

Tong Po (06.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.12.2010), Майя Син (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

а что по разному, только описание и призывания и т.п. или также  мантры поют по разному?
вы хоть несколько примеров приведите

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а что по разному, только описание и призывания и т.п. или также  мантры поют по разному?
> вы хоть несколько примеров приведите


Насколько помню в пудже Махакалы нет собственно мантры.
А что касается описаний, так вполне могла выйти новая редакция  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Только что снова просмотрел текст еще в одной редакции. Значит что касается молитвы, составленной Микьё Дордже по просьбе Ринчхен Памо (в общем это и есть та самая пуджа Махакалы), то как и говорил ранее.

Сперва до слов ДЖИН ЛАБ ДРИ РО ЦХУНГ МЕ ГЬЮР идет собственно визуализация. Потом призывание или приглашение учителей, защитников и пр. до слов ДЮН ГЬИ НАМКХАР ТРИН ЖИН ТИБ ПАР ГЬЮР.
Потом идут подношения до слов ДЕ КХО НА ЙИ КЮН ЗАНГ ЧХЁ ПЕ ЧХЁ. Защитников и всех прочих также рекомендуется представлять, тем более что они указаны там не в единственном числе.
Далее идет короткое восхваление всего собрания (а не только Махакалы) до слов ТЁ ПА МА ЛЮ ПА ЙИ ТЁ ПАР ГЬИ.
Ну и потом просьба об исполнении деяний.

----------

Tong Po (06.12.2010), Майя Син (06.12.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Майа Син не уточнила что речь идет о пудже, хотя скорее ты прав и речь идет именно о кагьюпинском тексте
Я подразумевал садхану Махакалы Манинга и   8 классов кою читают у Гантенга ринпоче, где есть соответственно и мантры и присоединенный цог=пуджа, точнее пуджа делается с опорой на Махакалу. Тоже вызывает много вопросов и по чтению мантр и по тексту перевода

----------


## Майя Син

> а что по разному, только описание и призывания и т.п. или также  мантры поют по разному?
> вы хоть несколько примеров приведите


 текст призывания написан на тибетском русскими буквами(с переводом, конечно). при этом эти русские буквы считаеся нужным читать не как написано, а "как принято". пример: вм"гьур" - "джур" и т.д. в результате возникает путаница и все поют по-разному, а как правильно - не ясно. кто-то поет как написано, кто-то запомнил где-то по записи, а где-то заменил на "принятое", кто-то просто все перепутал. отсюда и вопрос, имеет ли большое значение произношение

 да, речь о пудже

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Майа Син не уточнила что речь идет о пудже, хотя скорее ты прав и речь идет именно о кагьюпинском тексте
> Я подразумевал садхану Махакалы Манинга и   8 классов кою читают у Гантенга ринпоче, где есть соответственно и мантры и присоединенный цог=пуджа, точнее пуджа делается с опорой на Махакалу. Тоже вызывает много вопросов и по чтению мантр и по тексту перевода


Она же сказала - центры, а у Гангтенга Ринпоче не так много центров, если есть. Посмотрим, что ответит Майя.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> текст призывания написан на тибетском русскими буквами(с переводом, конечно). при этом эти русские буквы считаеся нужным читать не как написано, а "как принято". пример: вм"гьур" - "джур" и т.д. в результате возникает путаница и все поют по-разному, а как правильно - не ясно. кто-то поет как написано, кто-то запомнил где-то по записи, а где-то заменил на "принятое", кто-то просто все перепутал. отсюда и вопрос, имеет ли большое значение произношение


Так у вас наверное используется еще и кхамский диалект  :Smilie: 
Первую строчку после ОМ напишите. Будет хоть ясно об одном или нет тексте говорим  :Smilie:

----------


## Майя Син

да, вроде диалект. но в результате большинством поется в каком-то 3-м варианте(не как записано и не как вроде бы стоит произносить - путаница, а не др диалект выходит.

ом ма даг нё чю тонг пар джанг
тонг пе нганг ле йешэ кьи

----------


## Карма Палджор

> да, вроде диалект. но в результате большинством поется в каком-то 3-м варианте(не как записано и не как вроде бы стоит произносить - путаница, а не др диалект выходит.
> 
> ом ма даг нё чю тонг пар джанг
> тонг пе нганг ле йешэ кьи


Значит точно молитва Микьё Дордже. Ну уж извините. Никто вам не скажет, почему в центрах решили петь так или иначе.  :Smilie:  Текст с лхасским произношением (точнее приближенным к нему) могу прислать.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

А аудиозаписей с произношением Вашего Учителя нет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А аудиозаписей с произношением Вашего Учителя нет?


Спросите в Рангджунг Йеше. У них могут быть записи с практиками подношения защитникам. Этот текст используется и у них. Может быть помогут. У меня аудиозаписей нет.

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Спросите в Рангджунг Йеше. У них могут быть записи с практиками подношения защитникам. Этот текст используется и у них. Может быть помогут. У меня аудиозаписей нет.


Это я автору топика вопрос задавал. :Smilie:  Извините. :Smilie:  И мне записи не нужны, имелась в виду их возможная полезность для автора. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

кошмар с этими диалектами, надо всегда давать тибетский текст, чтобы каждый мог читать на своем диалекте. после бурят-мнгольского с трудом привыкаю к лхасскому, зачастую автматически идет монг произношение.
правда и тибетсий бывает неаккуратно набирают, тогда вообще приходится по словарям смотреть и догадываться что же имелось в виду.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> 1В центрах текст не соответствует тому, как произносится.


В Тибете свой диалект языка существовал в каждой долине. А сейчас свой диалект тибетского языка существует в каждой стране, где произносят тибетские слова. Если заморачиваться, то можно получить синдром навязчивых состояний - все время думать, а так ли я делаю или не так. Лама Оле говорил, что будды понимают все диалекты, можно не напрягаться.

----------

